# 2500 amp service picture



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

This is a live 2500 amp service, what do you guys think of the pictures , is this a hazard its located inside a vault, bus duct? 120/208


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like it's past the life expectancy.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Not a hazard because of location, but definitely a hazard because of condition: It's not a matter of "if" rather "when" that fails.

I don't know what's above that, but from appearances it wouldn't surprise me if there was water running off of that during a rain storm.


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

Its below metal grating under a sidewalk area, the wire says 1969 on it, We are doing a job adding a 200 amp service disconnect off the line side of the switchgear here and i decided to take a look at the other side of the switchgear and this is what i found which made us stop and look into fixing this.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

How do you get 2500 amps with three conductors per phase? Even if they were 2000 MCM it wouldn't get you there


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Out of curiousity arent they a little close for the voltage to jump to the other phases


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

If they were 2000mcm, which they arnt it would be fine they are "free air conductors".


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> How do you get 2500 amps with three conductors per phase...?


 Sounds like these are load side feeders. I'm assuming this isn't protected at 2500A that's just the service rating?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Steve W said:


> If they were 2000mcm, which they arnt it would be fine they are "free air conductors".


750s in free air could do it. We might have a winner


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

Correct this is the secondary side of a transformer hitting a 2500amp main.


----------



## tommydh (Feb 7, 2014)

sparky402 said:


> Out of curiousity arent they a little close for the voltage to jump to the other phases


 120/208 is not as big a "jump hazard" as higher voltages. Arcing isn't really an issue till you are into the 5kv range and up. That looks like a manufactured terminal end for bus duct so it was engineered to meet all the standards to ensure safe operation. I used to work in a steel wire plant that had a leaking roof that over the years rotted the bus away till it failed. What a brilliant display of fire works that made


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I think if a bird landed on that, a chuck of rust fell between two of the phases, the whole thing would either explode or just burn itself clear.
I would condemn it or close the door behind me. 
But,
I don't think I would risk touching it.


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

I need to repair this service before i can add onto it, i need to repair the damaged service conductors (2500 amp bus duct) bus duct consists of a 90 degree elbow that stubs into a transformer vault.
Bus duct is old from 1969 no luck finding any replacement.
I am thinking of removing bus duct, installing nipples out of the back of the switchgear to a large weatherproof junction box in the vault, running my service conductos off the busbars through nipples and jbox and coming out of the bottom of the jbox with chase nipples and having utility connect directly to transformer.
I would like to drill and bolt mechanical lugs onto the existing bus bars in switchgear and run 6 sets 600kcmil conductors for 2500 amps. 
Anyone see any isses with that?
Are the busbars listed to be drilled and have mech. lugs bolted to.


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Based on the corrosion I see in this pic I'd replace those bus bars too..otherwise I'd not even get involved. That is a future arc fault waiting to happen.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

BS. That switchgear has a good 50 years left in it. Not everything is supposed to look brand new forever.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

That looks uglier than the backside of a scrotum.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think the gear could be servicable, but definitely needs some PM. I'd be more afraid of how much moisture has been sucking up into the insulators in that bus duct.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

erics37 said:


> That looks uglier than the backside of a scrotum.


I really don't want to know how you know that.....:whistling2:



































:jester:


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)

i removed the corroded bus duct and replaced with pvc nipples and thwn conductors.


----------



## Steve W (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks functional to me!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Are those washers code?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Wpgshocker said:


> Are those washers code?


Are you questioning the use of washers or that particular style of washer?


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Are you questioning the use of washers or that particular style of washer?


The style, I was messing around. I should have been more specific!


----------

